# Jobseekers allowance Christmas to New Year?



## Tayto2 (10 Dec 2008)

Hi there,

Could anyone tell me what dates Jobseekers Allowance can be collected from the Post Office between Christmas and New Years? I haven't had my claim processed yet (meeting next week). Problem is I can't wait until the end of next week to arrange the trip and I would like to be out of Dublin that week (I can work from anywhere online). I don't want to use my two weeks holidays if I can help it. 

Thanks in advance, T2


----------



## Welfarite (11 Dec 2008)

I think every PO has its own arrangements so it would be best to check with yours. Last payments will issue next week for pre-Christmas AFAIK. If your claim is not authorised by then, the next 'run' of paymemts will be first week in January.


----------



## g1g (11 Dec 2008)

was in a post office yesterday and there was a notice up of dates of job seekers allowance collection dates.


----------



## Tayto2 (12 Dec 2008)

Thanks to both of you. I was told yesterday that it could take 10 to 12 weeks to process my claim so that takes care of that particular problem!


----------



## Tayto2 (12 Dec 2008)

Me again,

After being told this morning that my application would take 10 weeks I got a letter in this afternoon's post telling me my allowance was in the post office for collection! Delighted to hear that but I'm not going to be in Dublin on the 29th December to collect it because I wasn't expecting it! Can anyone tell me if the two week's holidays you are allowed can be taken as two separate weeks? I'll be here for the following collection.

Thanks again, T2


----------



## gipimann (13 Dec 2008)

You can apply for 1 week's holiday with the Local Office, you don't have to take the two together.

The payment which reaches the Post Office on 29th Dec should be available for collection until 6th January, so you might be able to collect it later in the week?   You could ask the local office who should have the dates to hand before applying for the week's holiday.


----------



## Tayto2 (13 Dec 2008)

Thanks Gipiman,

The girl in the Post Office didn't have a clue how long they held onto it. I'll go back into Tara Street and ask them.

t2


----------

